

Popcorn App DMCA Takedown - fanquake
https://github.com/github/dmca/blob/master/2014-07-11-MPAA.md

======
hitchhiker999
Well, if that goes - there's a few more that'll be next.

If you know what you're doing, the convenience with which you can have a fully
stocked and extremely up-to-date media experience is staggering.

For around $10 a month you can have every tv show, every movie (released to
blu) at your fingertips in 1080p consistently / daily. A player like XBMC is
just the final amazing cherry on top.

Truth is, unless the studios match this - it's going to be a long well-paced
decline for them all.

~~~
opless
The thing is, there's Amazon and Netflix which covers most movies and shows in
the US.

Unfortunately it's JUST in the US. Netflix UK for example doesn't have
Caprica. That was on Lovefilm ... then it's not Amazon prime now has it as Pay
per view.

I was watching StarTrek TNG on Netflix last week. Started at the start of
Season Three. Suddenly it disappears from my "Resume watching list". A quick
search of it later only Season Four and later is available.

The Matrix, not on Netflix UK.

I could go on.

Studios need to stop thinking in terms of DVD sales, and regions and
understand that the global market WILL NOT WAIT, and WILL NOT TOLERATE this
behavior and look for other ways to watch movies/shows that they want to
watch.

~~~
hitchhiker999
Yes, you're absolutely right. If I could send them 30 euros a month, instead
of $10 to my usenet provider I would. I can't, so I don't. (I live way way way
away, netflix is a distant dream here)

Also: I tried netflix at one point (year ago or so, with some proxy thing) -
It pales in comparison to a proper XBMC setup. I would _still_ swap over, but
it would be a step down.

